# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  spam for everyone

## gotjacked

check out the new site,
************edited to protect the members here from scammer web sites.. 
Thanks again to everyone that has made this service last so long. Canadian operated since mid 2010.

----------


## Super-Chump

So your old thread was deleted and you decided to make another one? Oh nooowwww people will buy your stuff!

I wonder if anyone has actually fallen for this bullshit scam

----------


## JohnnyVegas

GTFO.

Anyone new to this game should realize going to a site like this is stupid. I don't care how desperate you are...do not send money to anyone like this.

----------


## papa-g

Need a mod to just delete this post and ban this fudge packer. 

I mean, spamming your scam site. Oldest trick out there. And I caught it befor it was edited and I'd didn't even look like a good scam.

----------


## Simon1972

he's been a sleeper for 6 years waiting for the right time to post up a scam and POW! shut down...

38 posts in 6 years is pretty weak...hmmm

----------


## DanB

ummmmm spam

----------


## >Good Luck<

I ate spam once. Tastes like catfood smells

----------

